# Still Recovered



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

being recovered is such a different perception that its actually annoying to read people obsessing about their DP/DR on the forums, asking recovered people if they experienced this or that.

yes it was absolute hell at the time, i remember being so fucking lost... Experienced everything that every other person has experienced on here but it doesn't even matter anymore at all, not one bit.

The only thing that allowed recovery is the lack of obsession and the lack of care towards DP/DR.

Fill your time with other shit other than trying to be the master of something we can never understand. once you let go of DP/DR being the centre of your universe, you will realise it doesn't even fucking exist in time.

And that's coming from someone that was beyond fucked, very mentally ill at one point.. and just unable to see past it for such a long time.

Trust me. Listen to people who have recovered, take care of your body. take their advice.. leave the forum and start living, its there waiting for you.


----------

